# Probleme mit großen Dateien über Netzwerk



## josDesign (27. August 2003)

Guten Morgen erstmal,

Ganz als erstes werde ich mal die *Konfig meines einfachen Netzwerkes* zeigen:

- D-Link Switch 100/10 MBit 16 Port
- 5 WinXP Pro+SP1 PCs teilweise mit D-Link-LAN-Karte / Netgear-Standard-Media-Markt-Karte
- 1 Linux-DBox
- und jeder Rechner mit einem Patchkabel zum Switch im Netzwerk verbunden

*Ok jetzt das Problem:*

Ich habe auf meinem Pc einen Ordner freigegeben, wo sich *.avi Dateien befinden.

 Eine mit ca. 13GB, eine  mit 12,6GB, eine mit 2GB, eine mit 2,2GB

So wenn jetzt mein Bruder versucht eine der großen Dateien auf seine Festplatte zu kopieren, bekommt er die Meldung, das nicht genug Speicherplatz frei wäre und man den Datenträger bereinigen soll.

Fakt ist aber, das auf seinen beiden HDs noch jeweils mehr als 50GB frei sind.

Ist das ein Bug im WinXP, oder läst sich das irgendwie verstellen? maximale Dateigröße, doer so?

Danke im Vorraus

mfg
josDesign


----------



## Scorp (27. August 2003)

.... denke nicht, dass es am Netzwerk liegt, wohl eher am PC deines Bruders.
Lass doch mal kurz Scandisk drüberlaufn, mir ists auch schon passiert, dass der freie Speicherplatz falsch angezeigt wurde.


----------



## josDesign (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Scorp _
> *.... denke nicht, dass es am Netzwerk liegt, wohl eher am PC deines Bruders.
> Lass doch mal kurz Scandisk drüberlaufn, mir ists auch schon passiert, dass der freie Speicherplatz falsch angezeigt wurde. *



glaub mir, die zweite Festplatte auf der er es probiert hat hat bis jetzt einen Ordner oben. und sogar der ist leer!  

das muss was mit den windowseinstellungen zutun haben oder


----------



## Sinac (27. August 2003)

Ab welcher Größe tritt das Problem denn auf?
Ist mit den Berechtigungen alles ok? Manchmal haut WinXP da etwas komische Meldungen raus...


----------



## josDesign (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Ab welcher Größe tritt das Problem denn auf?
> Ist mit den Berechtigungen alles ok? Manchmal haut WinXP da etwas komische Meldungen raus... *



ab etwa 3 GB! Berechtigungen alles komplett frei!


----------



## Sinac (27. August 2003)

Wie sieht es mit anderen PCs aus? Können die ohne Probleme ziehen?


----------



## Eyewitness (27. August 2003)

Könnte durchaus sein, daß für Windows die Dateien an sich zu groß sind und er sie nicht mehr handeln kann, weil ihm das Zerstückeln und das Zuordnen zu schwer fällt. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung. Ich würde die Dateien an Deiner Stelle dann eher splitten..


----------



## Sinac (27. August 2003)

Auch denkabr, hab erlich gesagt auch noch keine Datei erlebt die 13GB groß ist!


----------



## josDesign (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Auch denkabr, hab erlich gesagt auch noch keine Datei erlebt die 13GB groß ist! *



das is eben eine Datei, die ich von meiner DV-Kamera auf die Platte "transpondert" habe.....  

aber ich glaub fast, das hier das Windows das wirklich nicht schafft mit dem Handling übers Netzwerk bei solch großen Files.

Macht nyx! Werds eben Splitten. Nur welche Splitter sind gute Splitter


----------



## apric (24. September 2003)

jedes beliebige packprogramm bietet splitting an


----------



## josDesign (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von apric _
> *jedes beliebige packprogramm bietet splitting an  *



ja, das schon, aber durch das, das es gleichzeitig versucht zu zippen hängt sich zwangsweise auch mein Rechner auf......


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. September 2003)

Hi

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber wie ich die Dateigrößen gesehen habe kam mir irgendwas mit FAT und NTFS in den Sinn. Ich glaube FAT hat eine beschränkte Größe für Dateien. Ist die Platte deines Bruders mit FAT oder NTFS formatiert. Wenn Sie mit FAT formatiert ist, dann stell mal um auf NTFS, vielleicht klappts dann. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## apric (27. September 2003)

versuchs mal mit winACE oder winRAR:

verwende splitting alle ~1GB, und KEINE kompression, bringt eh nix bei DV-material und geht schneller.


----------



## zinion (27. September 2003)

Benutze NICHT WinAce. WinAce ist bugverseucht und neigt dazu Archive nicht wieder herzustellen wenn sie gestückelt sind. WinRAR ist gut. Und dann halt wie gesagt auf nur Speichern, dann zipt er auch nix.


----------



## apric (27. September 2003)

ähm dein "tip" mit winACE kann icht beim besten willen nicht nachvollziehen, benutze hier ausschließlich winACE und bin zufriedenst!
das teil komprimiert besser als RAR und at mich noch nie im stich gelassen.


----------

